# Beginner looking for an "advanced" board



## djglitch (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm new to snowboarding and want to buy my own board now. Despite my experience level, I want a board thats more sophisticated and beyond my existing abilities. The reason is I did learn pretty quickly my first few times snowboarding and I don't want to limit myself with a beginner's board. I usually do real well with physical/sports activities I try to learn so I'm not worried about getting frustrated with a more advanced board. My budget I would say is around $500, but of course, if I can save a few bucks, that's always good. From the research I've done and the experiences I've had, I want a shorter length snowboard around 145cm to 149cm. I'm 5'7" 140lbs. I like to have a wider stance because that's where i feel most comfortable for now. I don't have a preference yet on which foot is my lead foot, but when I was messing around my first few times I went snowboarding, I felt comfortable with both and I like being able to ride switched. So a true twin board is preferred. I enjoyed TRYING to learn some tricks. I go snowboarding with friends that are mostly beginners so I will still be riding every run on the mountain with them and some powder. N

So basically, I'm a beginner/intermediate snowboarder that is serious about the sport and want to learn tricks at the park but still want an all around board that does well in powder. I'm not looking to go super fast, I want a board I can have great control over. For now, I want to be able to switch quickly and smoothly, do butters, decent carving capabilities, and in the future jumps, rails, and boxes.

I went to a few local shops and they recommended these:

-Lib Tech Box Scratcher 2012 147cm
-Never Summer EVO 2012 147cm
-Yes Jackpot 2012 149cm or 146cm

When I rented before I rode a K2 World Wide Weapon and I really liked it but I want to know if there are better options out there for what I'm looking for. 

I'm still learning the terminologies, so sorry if my explanation is hard to follow. Also, it's crazy there are so many different technologies these boards claim and it's making my head hurt, so now I'm here, asking for help  thanks for any info!


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

Expect to read the words "Proto CT" over and over again in this thread :laugh:

Isn't 145-149 on the small side for your height/weight?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

152 Flow Verve or same size Signal Park Flat. 

Wont kill your wallet and are great first boards to start on. Wont limit you in the long run as well.


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

djglitch said:


> I'm new to snowboarding and want to buy my own board now. Despite my experience level, I want a board thats more sophisticated and beyond my existing abilities. The reason is I did learn pretty quickly my first few times snowboarding and I don't want to limit myself with a beginner's board. I usually do real well with physical/sports activities I try to learn so I'm not worried about getting frustrated with a more advanced board. My budget I would say is around $500, but of course, if I can save a few bucks, that's always good. From the research I've done and the experiences I've had, I want a shorter length snowboard around 145cm to 149cm. I'm 5'7" 140lbs. I like to have a wider stance because that's where i feel most comfortable for now. I don't have a preference yet on which foot is my lead foot, but when I was messing around my first few times I went snowboarding, I felt comfortable with both and I like being able to ride switched. So a true twin board is preferred. I enjoyed TRYING to learn some tricks. I go snowboarding with friends that are mostly beginners so I will still be riding every run on the mountain with them and some powder. N
> 
> So basically, I'm a beginner/intermediate snowboarder that is serious about the sport and want to learn tricks at the park but still want an all around board that does well in powder. I'm not looking to go super fast, I want a board I can have great control over. For now, I want to be able to switch quickly and smoothly, do butters, decent carving capabilities, and in the future jumps, rails, and boxes.
> 
> ...



Well, I'm rather bias, but the snowboard I just bought is quite Steeezed out for the price. Ride Machete - the one board in your quiver do all kinda stick. It says it's geared more towards intermediate and up riders, but if you checkout youtube there's some reviewers who point out the playfulness of the board and the versatility of it make this shred wagon a great board for all abilities. The Machete also won BEST WOOD (Transworld Snowboarding) and other awards two years running 2010 and 2011, so it's worth looking into. 2012 model is about $500, but if you can find the 2011 like I did, you may just be able to pickup one of the top boards of the year for $370 bucks. --This is what I did. 

One very important piece of information I would pass onto you from my experience of buying a new board is to do a lot of the research yourself. Everyone in this forum has a preference or may like a certain board just because of the SICK graphics. I know of a rider or two who bought his snowboard because the base looked out of this world. Didn't care about anything else. Spend time on youtube, search the globe and find out what real people who have ridden this board and similar boards have to say about it. Not everyone is getting paid by Ride or Burton to provide insight on the boards. YOUTUBE is amazing for answers. Shop guys from all over will give you detailed info about a boards best uses and what a new rider like yourself might want to strap into. Now's a perfect time to look for last year's model boards. This is not just with respect to the Ride snowboards, but with respect to all snowboards that have now been out in the market and 'proven' solid or a lemon product. One other reason I went with the 2011 Machete is because there were a great many more reviews and credentials were backed up and proven. I already know I bought a sick board. If you get a 2012, you may find it to be bunk because most every aspect of info you receive about new production products is directly from people who will just tell you what you need to hear to buy the board. Look into last year's models, especially if you're a beginner. Sick deals!


----------



## SnowSource (Aug 21, 2011)

My chick is 5'3" 120 lbs and she rides a 147. Seems small right? Anything that size will feel "less advanced" once you begin progressing. Anyhow - I suggest you demo those three.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

I 2nd the machete

some other boards to look at could be the arbor westmark or draft. the westmark is like an all over freestyle and the draft is more of a jib.

you could handle a 150 no problem. 

a good place to see reviews is the BoardInsiders youtube channel.


----------



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

A good board for around your size would either be something like the Flow Verve which somebody already said or the Flow Infinite 2012


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Walk into snowboard store, if you like the graphics on a board, pick it up and stand it on end in front of you, if it is between your shoulders and your chin, buy the snowboard, leave shop, and go snowboarding.

Snowboarding is not rocket science, but it seems like it's going that way, only I have to wonder why....:dunno:


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

There is a really good chance that no matter what you buy now, you'll want to change it in a while. Your ideas of how you think you will ride, and what you think you want to ride change as you progress.


----------



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

Bataleon Evil Twin would be fun for you.


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

Sean-h said:


> Walk into snowboard store, if you like the graphics on a board, pick it up and stand it on end in front of you, if it is between your shoulders and your chin, buy the snowboard, leave shop, and go snowboarding.
> 
> Snowboarding is not rocket science, but it seems like it's going that way, only I have to wonder why....:dunno:


Probably has to do with the fact that when snowboarding first began, it was the outdoorsy nerdy types that were into shredding. Now it's all about the $$$ and when you put $$$ into something, you get those nerdy/brainy types that are working for Burton because the pay is good, not because they love snowboarding. Just my theory and it's not to say all engineers of snowboards are 'geeks' but I'm guessing quite a few are more geeky variety than it was 20 years ago, guaranteed. My point? Lol, you asked where all the science of it came and it sure as heck didn't come from someone like me! When I bought my first board the shop guy and I wanted to find a board that went as close to my nose as possible, without going over it and that's exactly what I got. Now as you say they have all this crap about if you're 170 lbs and a size 11 boot, you should go with this. 
My analogy to this thinking is the same as when I think about the newer tech going into cars. Now you have a car telling you how to parallel park or if you're too close to anouther vehicle. -Isn't this what we have eyes for? All this precise techy stuff is doing is giving lousy snowboarders a handicap like in golf. Exhibit A: I learned on a 168 and I was 150 lbs when I bought the board. Techy experts would say that my Machete at 161 is too long as it is and probably would have stated that it's impossible for a beginner that size to learn on a board like that. I guess helping the less natural snowboarders feel good about their experiences helps the $$$ flow in to the companies. If you can snowboard, you can snowboard on anything. My first experience was going through a treed out section the equivalent of a blue run with a toboggan and snowboots. I suspect I'm not alone in this 1st time snowboarding experience!!!

I think some beginners would be wise to learn on a board less suited for 'beginners'. Then after you learn a thing or two, buy a more techy, shorter board that will allow you to implement trick riding and other advanced techniques. Take a look at the size of boards Pro riders use. I don't get why they tell an amateur to pickup a 158 if their a certain weight, but increase skill level and suddenly you 'should' be using a longer board. Pro's will use a 161 for the same riding as an intermediate rider is supposed to use a 157 according to the techy experts. So, if the pros are using that length, why aren't you? Clearly they are riding the size board that is going to 'benefit' them the most on the hill. It may be harder work to use a longer/heavier board, but they aren't just using it because they can. If it's easier to spin on a 145 than a 155, then why isn't Shawn White using a 135  Just a few thoughts and rants, lol. Essentially agreeing that there's too much nerdity in snowboarding now.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sean-h said:


> Walk into snowboard store, if you like the graphics on a board, pick it up and stand it on end in front of you, if it is between your shoulders and your chin, buy the snowboard, leave shop, and go snowboarding.
> 
> Snowboarding is not rocket science, but it seems like it's going that way, only I have to wonder why....:dunno:


Hehe well for me, it's kind of a pricey investment. I would want to make sure that a particular board is going to be perfect for me because I'm going to be spending a good chunk of my money(Which I don't seem to get a lot of, unfortunately) on it and wouldn't want to be stuck with a board I don't like for a whole season.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Peaceryder said:


> Probably has to do with the fact that when snowboarding first began, it was the outdoorsy nerdy types that were into shredding. Now it's all about the $$$ and when you put $$$ into something, you get those nerdy/brainy types that are working for Burton because the pay is good, not because they love snowboarding. Just my theory and it's not to say all engineers of snowboards are 'geeks' but I'm guessing quite a few are more geeky variety than it was 20 years ago, guaranteed. My point? Lol, you asked where all the science of it came and it sure as heck didn't come from someone like me! When I bought my first board the shop guy and I wanted to find a board that went as close to my nose as possible, without going over it and that's exactly what I got. Now as you say they have all this crap about if you're 170 lbs and a size 11 boot, you should go with this.
> My analogy to this thinking is the same as when I think about the newer tech going into cars. Now you have a car telling you how to parallel park or if you're too close to anouther vehicle. -Isn't this what we have eyes for? All this precise techy stuff is doing is giving lousy snowboarders a handicap like in golf. Exhibit A: I learned on a 168 and I was 150 lbs when I bought the board. Techy experts would say that my Machete at 161 is too long as it is and probably would have stated that it's impossible for a beginner that size to learn on a board like that. I guess helping the less natural snowboarders feel good about their experiences helps the $$$ flow in to the companies. If you can snowboard, you can snowboard on anything. My first experience was going through a treed out section the equivalent of a blue run with a toboggan and snowboots. I suspect I'm not alone in this 1st time snowboarding experience!!!
> 
> I think some beginners would be wise to learn on a board less suited for 'beginners'. Then after you learn a thing or two, buy a more techy, shorter board that will allow you to implement trick riding and other advanced techniques. Take a look at the size of boards Pro riders use. I don't get why they tell an amateur to pickup a 158 if their a certain weight, but increase skill level and suddenly you 'should' be using a longer board. Pro's will use a 161 for the same riding as an intermediate rider is supposed to use a 157 according to the techy experts. So, if the pros are using that length, why aren't you? Clearly they are riding the size board that is going to 'benefit' them the most on the hill. It may be harder work to use a longer/heavier board, but they aren't just using it because they can. If it's easier to spin on a 145 than a 155, then why isn't Shawn White using a 135  Just a few thoughts and rants, lol. Essentially agreeing that there's too much nerdity in snowboarding now.


What the hell are you talking about? djglitch, DO NOT READ THIS /\ unless you wish to be even more confused than you are.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

grafta said:


> What the hell are you talking about? djglitch, DO NOT READ THIS /\ unless you wish to be even more confused than you are.


I second this!^ dont listen to that peaceryder guy, he sounds like a moron. Anyways as some peaople have said the flow verve is a great option!


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Sean-h said:


> Walk into snowboard store, if you like the graphics on a board, pick it up and stand it on end in front of you, if it is between your shoulders and your chin, buy the snowboard, leave shop, and go snowboarding.
> 
> Snowboarding is not rocket science, but it seems like it's going that way, only I have to wonder why....:dunno:


You buy based on your weight. This is pretty much a terrible way to chose a board.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

Some other great boards to look into are:

Arbor Blacklist & WestMark
K2 Happy Hour
Proto or Evo NS
Lib Tech T.Rice Pro 153
Nitro Rook, Gullwing & Sub Zero
Flow Verve & Quantum

With the exception of a few of these, these are what you'd call "tech'd out boards". All fairly high priced. Some are on the stiffer side so make sure you know what the hell you're getting into. I believe theyre all true twin except for the Nitro Gullwing.

Also depends how you're tricking. Jibs and rails, go a squishier shorter board, jumps, kickers and pipes you might want a stiffer board with a little more length. Keep in mind the stiffer boards are also much better for hard charging down the mtn.

Honestly, going stupid short on a board is kinda stupid in my opinion. Less pop, smaller ollies, a bit instable. When learning its easier on a shorter board, but as you progress you'll want something a bit longer to suite your needs.

Also make sure you buy proper bindings to match the board you get.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Peaceryder said:


> Probably has to do with the fact that when snowboarding first began, it was the outdoorsy nerdy types that were into shredding. Now it's all about the $$$ and when you put $$$ into something, you get those nerdy/brainy types that are working for Burton because the pay is good, not because they love snowboarding. Just my theory and it's not to say all engineers of snowboards are 'geeks' but I'm guessing quite a few are more geeky variety than it was 20 years ago, guaranteed. My point? Lol, you asked where all the science of it came and it sure as heck didn't come from someone like me! When I bought my first board the shop guy and I wanted to find a board that went as close to my nose as possible, without going over it and that's exactly what I got. Now as you say they have all this crap about if you're 170 lbs and a size 11 boot, you should go with this.
> My analogy to this thinking is the same as when I think about the newer tech going into cars. Now you have a car telling you how to parallel park or if you're too close to anouther vehicle. -Isn't this what we have eyes for? All this precise techy stuff is doing is giving lousy snowboarders a handicap like in golf. Exhibit A: I learned on a 168 and I was 150 lbs when I bought the board. Techy experts would say that my Machete at 161 is too long as it is and probably would have stated that it's impossible for a beginner that size to learn on a board like that. I guess helping the less natural snowboarders feel good about their experiences helps the $$$ flow in to the companies. If you can snowboard, you can snowboard on anything. My first experience was going through a treed out section the equivalent of a blue run with a toboggan and snowboots. I suspect I'm not alone in this 1st time snowboarding experience!!!
> 
> I think some beginners would be wise to learn on a board less suited for 'beginners'. Then after you learn a thing or two, buy a more techy, shorter board that will allow you to implement trick riding and other advanced techniques. Take a look at the size of boards Pro riders use. I don't get why they tell an amateur to pickup a 158 if their a certain weight, but increase skill level and suddenly you 'should' be using a longer board. Pro's will use a 161 for the same riding as an intermediate rider is supposed to use a 157 according to the techy experts. So, if the pros are using that length, why aren't you? Clearly they are riding the size board that is going to 'benefit' them the most on the hill. It may be harder work to use a longer/heavier board, but they aren't just using it because they can. If it's easier to spin on a 145 than a 155, then why isn't Shawn White using a 135  Just a few thoughts and rants, lol. Essentially agreeing that there's too much nerdity in snowboarding now.


What in the world are you talking about? There's no need to "handicap" yourself to isolate different skill sets to make yourself a better rider in terms of buying gear. You should buy the gear best suited (i.e. "easiest") to ride for the given conditions, style and terrain you are going to do. Increasing skill comes from riding more aggressively and on more challenging terrain and conditions with that same, appropriately selected ("easy") gear, not by handicapping your gear to make riding on the same terrain "more challenging".

If you seriously think the basic physics behind foot size and weight don't play into things like edge to edge feel of the board, I don't know what to say to you. Honestly, yes, there is truth behind the board being less of a factor than the rider but I also don't see how that means we should dismiss the notion of selecting the right gear for the person, terrain, style and preference. The point of gear isn't to make riding more difficult for the sake of improvement.

TS:

I am riding the Westmark this year and I love it. I'm rocking the 150 @ 145#, size 9.5 boot and I would say if you want powder performance to step it up to the 153 for some extra float.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll just say, you want and advanced/expert level board that does park and powder...no such thing. You need two boards; however an expert level rider could ride anything in the park or pow and make it work...you a beginner could not. Get an all mtn freestyle twin and develop your skillz. Also the conditions and the terrain where you ride factor in and somewhat determine what's going to work really well...and as noted your skill (which you don't have) is the more significant factor.


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

you need this board to be good
Snowboard Surf 222cm - YouTube


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

notter123 said:


> I second this!^ dont listen to that peaceryder guy, he sounds like a moron. Anyways as some peaople have said the flow verve is a great option!


Most definitely not a moron  How on earth did you come up with such a complicated nickname for the forum = Notter123? 

I was simply stating that you're handicapping your riding by picking up a board that's 'easier' to ride on. Admittedly I just did this myself by scaling down from a 168 to a 161. I didn't say it wasn't smart to do this, just that you don't (NEED) to do it.


----------



## Peaceryder (Nov 21, 2011)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> What in the world are you talking about? There's no need to "handicap" yourself to isolate different skill sets to make yourself a better rider in terms of buying gear. You should buy the gear best suited (i.e. "easiest") to ride for the given conditions, style and terrain you are going to do. Increasing skill comes from riding more aggressively and on more challenging terrain and conditions with that same, appropriately selected ("easy") gear, not by handicapping your gear to make riding on the same terrain "more challenging".
> 
> If you seriously think the basic physics behind foot size and weight don't play into things like edge to edge feel of the board, I don't know what to say to you. Honestly, yes, there is truth behind the board being less of a factor than the rider but I also don't see how that means we should dismiss the notion of selecting the right gear for the person, terrain, style and preference. The point of gear isn't to make riding more difficult for the sake of improvement.
> 
> ...


I believe I acknowledged in my post that buying more advanced gear or equipment perfectly suited for a specific rider does improve riding and I never said different. Merely that I think you lose some of the challenge of learning how to snowboard by picking the easiest plank to ride for your weight. Kinda similar to how I learned how to downhill mtn bike. Before I bought my beefy downhill, I used a crappy hard tail on the same trails. I had an opportunity to learn more about the technical aspect of riding which would have been MASKED by riding a bike with more suspension and better braking. This is the same with snowboarding. In the end, I'll put my money 10 years down the road on someone that had to learn to ride on less than perfect gear. The super techy gear is compensating for your riding, that's it, that's all I meant. Don't like to hear it, well too bad, it's the truth.


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmmmm....it's 2am and I'm fading fast, but I will try say in short is this: snowboards can be compared to cars. The technology involved in making both items has developed exponentially over the last few years, yet each item has a basic purpose. A car gets you from A to B, and a snowboard gets you down a mountain. Now the way in which you might want to do either of those 2 things can vary, a whole lot. Either you drive a Hummmer, a Ferrari, a VW van from 1964, or a 12 year old diesel Ford Escort like me, 4 wheels and a motor, which is a perfect simple A to B car for all _my_ intents and purposes, and it doesn't eat a hole in my pocket. But if you want a Hummer, and you can afford one, go for it, I really won't mind, it will stimulate the economy, but I draw the line when it comes to cars that can parallel park for you. Shit, I got to drive a new VW Passat with reverse beeper proximity warning, or whatever it's supposed to be called.....the most annoying thing after Justin Bieber. Fuck, I know how to reverse a damn car! been doing that just fine for 20 years. Same with snowboards. Next thing they will have snowboards that beep when you come close to obstacles.....all this choice gives me a headache.....anyway, maybe someone gets my point....

now in the words of Jeremy Clarkson......and on that bombshell, I say goodnight.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Why would you ever tell someone to size up and "challenge themselves" peaceryder, when they state the type of riding they want to do? You purchase a board, and more specifically the size and shape, based on what you are doing. He states that he is really into riding switch, and is learning how to do tricks. Why the fuck would you give him advice to size up and challenge himself? Instead, he should look at twin shaped boards, that are flexible to an extent so he can learn to press, yet has enough stiffness in the tips to have some good pop. 

Second, you just stated yourself that you "challenged yourself" and bought a 168. Now, correct me if I'm wrong, unless you weigh 230 lbs + / or only ride powder, you bought the wrong damn board yourself. That isn't challenging yourself. That is taking the damn fun out of the sport. Nobody needs a board that freaking long unless they ride pure powder, or weigh 230 lbs or more. Agility, tree runs, response. Again, that's not challenging yourself, that's called handicapping your performance for no other reason other than to handicap yourself. 

I get your argument if you are stating, challenge yourself, buy a stiffer, agressive board, and teach yourself to carve. But purposely buying a board outside your weight / type of riding requirements is just moronic. It does nothing to help you improve, or teach you to be a better rider. It frankly just limits your ability on the mountain.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Why would you ever tell someone to size up and "challenge themselves" peaceryder, when they state the type of riding they want to do? You purchase a board, and more specifically the size and shape, based on what you are doing. He states that he is really into riding switch, and is learning how to do tricks. Why the fuck would you give him advice to size up and challenge himself? Instead, he should look at twin shaped boards, that are flexible to an extent so he can learn to press, yet has enough stiffness in the tips to have some good pop.
> 
> Second, you just stated yourself that you "challenged yourself" and bought a 168. Now, correct me if I'm wrong, unless you weigh 230 lbs + / or only ride powder, you bought the wrong damn board yourself. That isn't challenging yourself. That is taking the damn fun out of the sport. Nobody needs a board that freaking long unless they ride pure powder, or weigh 230 lbs or more. Agility, tree runs, response. Again, that's not challenging yourself, that's called handicapping your performance for no other reason other than to handicap yourself.
> 
> I get your argument if you are stating, challenge yourself, buy a stiffer, agressive board, and teach yourself to carve. But purposely buying a board outside your weight / type of riding requirements is just moronic. It does nothing to help you improve, or teach you to be a better rider. It frankly just limits your ability on the mountain.


There is so much trooooth to this.


----------



## djglitch (Dec 4, 2011)

thanks for the info and suggestions from everyone here in this forum. I bought my first setup today. I went with the Lib Tech Burtner Box Scratcher, Union Force Bindings, and Nike ZF1s. I was able to get a good discount that made it easier to pull the trigger. I'll get to play with my new toys this Thursday, hopefully I wont be disappointed. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

djglitch said:


> thanks for the info and suggestions from everyone here in this forum. I bought my first setup today. I went with the Lib Tech Burtner Box Scratcher, Union Force Bindings, and Nike ZF1s. I was able to get a good discount that made it easier to pull the trigger. I'll get to play with my new toys this Thursday, hopefully I wont be disappointed. Thanks again everyone!


Eh?

A rockered jib stick with all mountain freeride bindings? I'm not sure this was a good idea...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

What makes you call the Force an all mountain freeride binding? Its touted as an all mountain freestyle and most commonly used as a park binding...


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

The Rome Artifact Rocker would be a really solid deck for you.
Also consider
Capita Horoscope
Rome Garage Rocker
Burton Hate
DC PB&J
DC PLY
Bataleon Disaster
YES Jackpot
K2 World Wide Weapon
K2 Fastplant
and Lib Tech Skate Banana

All of those decks will get the job done really well for you and ALL are true twins mid to soft flex whhichi is basically what your description of what you want gives me.
Also be sure to save money for bindings.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

Nivek said:


> What makes you call the Force an all mountain freeride binding? Its touted as an all mountain freestyle and most commonly used as a park binding...


I own a pair. Too heavy/stiff for freestyle.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Beschatten said:


> I own a pair. Too heavy/stiff for freestyle.


Consensus begs to differ.


----------



## Beschatten (Oct 4, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Consensus begs to differ.


Ride them.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

djglitch said:


> thanks for the info and suggestions from everyone here in this forum. I bought my first setup today. I went with the Lib Tech Burtner Box Scratcher, Union Force Bindings, and Nike ZF1s. I was able to get a good discount that made it easier to pull the trigger. I'll get to play with my new toys this Thursday, hopefully I wont be disappointed. Thanks again everyone!





CheoSamad said:


> The Rome Artifact Rocker would be a really solid deck for you.
> Also consider
> Capita Horoscope
> Rome Garage Rocker
> ...


Looks like OP already got his setup


----------

